# Canada, making fun of Americans!



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Smart Americans.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

o.k.







some of that stuff was pretty funny.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

HAHAHA omg


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Har har


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)




----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

hehehe.. ive seen those on this hour has 22 mins.. very funny, allthough im sure they could make a show just the same going to any country and finding the right people.

I have two sisters, and both couldnt tell me the capital of the USA or Who the prime minister of GB is.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hey, on southpark, all canadians look like this...................


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

lol dumbass american's are funny. And most of them think we're dumb :laugh:


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

CKY said:


> lol dumbass american's are funny. And most of them think we're dumb :laugh:


 The scary thing is some of them are leaders of the most powerful country in the world.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> CKY said:
> 
> 
> > lol dumbass american's are funny. And most of them think we're dumb :laugh:
> ...


 I didn't see a single stupid comment by any leaders? When the reporter said the name wrong, who are they to say "Hey, you are saying his name wrong!" I didn't find that clip funny at all. Even if it was the other way around


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

lol jean poutine 
and thats your president.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Funny stuff. Politicians will accept any endorsement.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

In any case, America is a far superior country than Canada. That is why the losers mock USA. Just look at what America contriubted to the world such as inventions, movies, music, etc. Canada does not contribute squat to the world. They don't even make automobiles.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

America is more dominant than Canada but it is also hated by the majority of the world because of cocky assholes that think they're better than everybody else.
Oh and by the way Canada contributes to the world a lot too. You also forgot about the other things america contributes to the world, War, Dying, Hatred, and and shitty ass beer!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> In any case, America is a far superior country than Canada. That is why the losers mock USA. Just look at what America contriubted to the world such as inventions, movies, music, etc. Canada does not contribute squat to the world. They don't even make automobiles.


just pure ignorence.:nod: 
your stupid for even saying we don't contribute to the world








we develop alot of medical needs to the world such as medication, a good example would be insulin that is used by diabetics through out the world.
we also help develop alot of new tecnology such as the hubble telescope that is used in the american space program.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

lol people are gettin serious over this whole US vs. the 51st state argument! I thought it was just all in good fun


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> America is more dominant than Canada but it is also hated by the majority of the world


were hated by most of the world because were the most powerfull country in the world. and anything that people see in other countries is all of the negative things that they see from the media so they just assume that thats how all of america is.

[/QUOTE]cocky assholes that think they're better than everybody else.


> No we dont thing were better that everybody else, we know were better that everybody else. we are the freest most powerfull country in the world who has done more good for this planet than any other country.


Oh and by the way Canada contributes to the world a lot too.


> SUCH AS?????


You also forgot about the other things america contributes to the world, War


> we have never started a war with another country without the intention of makeing the future of the world more peacefull.


Hatred,


> At least were alowed to hate.


shitty ass beer!


> kinda hipacritacal coming from a country that has the worst f*cking food I have ever tasted in my life.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

GMC trucks=general motors "canada",we aid the U.S soldiers in battle
your president is a friggin' ******* who is in control of a country who is in possession of nuclear weapons, and you say we didn't contribute sh*t, alot of inventions are canadian made, dumbass


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

oh yeah,canada has never lost in a war that they've been in,the reason why the white house is white is cause canada rebels burnt it..then to cover up the burn marks america painted it white,and besides we supply half of N.america with hydro(quebec),wheat(alberta),metals(ontario) and it goes on so dont say we dont do sh*t

just cause we don't go fighting someone elses war doesn't mean we don't contribute nothing

our beer is more stronger too(not that it matters)


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

by any means did i not mean to derail this thread
anyways back to topic,i watch that show all the time real funny


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

illnino said:


> hey, on southpark, all canadians look like this...................










i'll send you a pic of myself...and you tell me if my head pops off my jaw when i talk,americans and canadians are the same,both from britain and france and all that


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> lol people are gettin serious over this whole US vs. the 51st state argument! I thought it was just all in good fun


 It was supposed to be in good fun.

I didn't post this up to start an arguement. Don't post if you're just going to flame.

Can't take a joke?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

illnino said:


> hey, on southpark, all canadians look like this...................


 Yeah I look Like that if thats what Americans think BRICK SHITHOUSES look like! BOO YAH!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > lol people are gettin serious over this whole US vs. the 51st state argument! I thought it was just all in good fun
> ...


 DUDE haha, RE-READ what I said... you even quoted me on it! I was definately not flaming, what I said was a joke in itself!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


 Umm, I think you misunderstood my post.

I was agreeing with you, and telling other people that were flaming to shut up.









sorry.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Let's not forget how the majority of U.S. senior citizens will soon buy all their prescription drugs from Canada.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

only 1 page of american insults









if we asked canadians questions like that we would have atleast 10 pages of stupid sh*t









j/k i have nothin against canadians


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> In any case, America is a far superior country than Canada. That is why the losers mock USA. Just look at what America contriubted to the world such as inventions, movies, music, etc. Canada does not contribute squat to the world. They don't even make automobiles.


 what a truly retarded post. 
Canada:
inventions: basketball, hockey, plexiglass, electron microscope, light bulb, insulin, way to many to list here

movies: FUBAR(if you havnt seen it, watch it, you'll laugh your ass off), Shall we dance, a movies staring J.Lo, Susan surrandon, and Richard Gere, was filmed almost entirely in my city of 600,000 people(coming out next year i think). Strange brew is inherently canadian. Theres more, thats just a taste.

Music: Sum 41=canadian. Avril Lavigne=Canadian, Nelly Furtado=canadian, Remy Shand=Canadian. Nickelback... theres more, look it up.

Some other famous canadians: Wayne Gretzky, Mario Lemieux, Steve Nash, Pamela Anderson, Mike Myers, Jim Carrey, and many many more.

Yeah i guess canada is just a wasteland of nothingness, with nothing but drones running around. Way to go you ignorant idiot.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Let's not forget how the majority of U.S. senior citizens will soon buy all their prescription drugs from Canada.


 this is a huge deal in my city right now. There is one guy that is making a killing right now doing this. He bought almost an entire city blocks worth of buildings to run his operation. He has opened badly needed clinics in the areas where they are truly needed. American companies and government are trying to crackdown on internet pharmacies, so it may not last.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

scrubbs, canada didnt invent hockey, the russians did







oh and i live in united states, but id much rather live in canada, so much nicer over there.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> scrubbs, canada didnt invent hockey, the russians did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 meh, we beat them in the summit series.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i don't hate canada but this thread has made my dislike it more......







to all american hata's!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> i don't hate canada but this thread has made my dislike it more......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the original post isnt about american haters. Its supposed to be funny. There is nothing to do with hate.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I love them both just the same


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I am going to take a different approach. Instead of choosing which is better of a country I am going to show why Canada NEEDS the US.

1. Canada cannot afford to build a massive military to exert its power around the world because it doesn't have a big enough economic or population base. Therefore if something was to happen to Canada (Which is highly unlikely, but possible) the US would be one of the first people to be called for help.

2. Canada's economy is HIGHLY dependent on the US for trade and goods (Import and Export). The US is one of the biggest traders with Canada (if not THE biggest) and if our economy goes to sh*t so will Canadas. If the US put a trading ban like we did with Cuba on Canada then Canada would be SEVERLY FUCKED!!

There are quite a few others but I am to lazy to try to figure them out. Pretty much Canada NEEDS the US and the US Needs Canada. Both countries have done there fair share but all in all the US comes out on MANY MANY things. No to say that Canada doesn't beat the US in things but the MAJORITY goes to the US Look up stats anywhere (I just spent an hour on google and here Nation Master looking sh*t up). I don't see why this dumb topic comes up every week. Consider this dumb argument SETTLED and BAN any friggin topic that even BEGIN to sway towards US vs Canada. (sorry if spelling is off on some things, It's 4 A.M.)

And to comment on some of the DUMB things that people said in this topic

CKY


> lol dumbass american's are funny. And most of them think we're dumb


*Considering that the US pays twice as much towards education than Canada and also that Canada has a lower literacy rate that comment hold no ground other then to fuel a stupid fire.*
Hoach


> we develop alot of medical needs to the world such as medication, a good example would be insulin that is used by diabetics through out the world.


*Yea and so does every other First would country*

Nasty Typhoon -


> we aid the U.S soldiers in battle


*The ONLY reason that Canada helped at all with our war effort is so our relations still remain somewhat strong. As stated above, the US is one of Canada's biggest importers and f*cking up relations with us would cause massive trouble in your economy. This is a know fact.*


> we supply half of N.america with hydro(quebec),wheat(alberta),metals(ontario) and it goes on so dont say we dont do sh*t


*Almost one half of the water used for hydroelectric power generation in the United States occurred in Washington, Oregon, and New York on the Niagara and St. Lawrence River Sytems , Holy sh*t you are so wrong about wheat!! By far the US is the Worlds largest whear exported. Although Canada is the second alrgest, it produces only about one third the wheat that America does. Between 1998 and 2003 the US produced an average of 58 million tonnes each year, while CANADA produced less THAN 23 MILLION TONNES....ALSO on 5%of wheat consumed in the U.S. in grown in Canada Canada and US Wheat Trade, and you can't be serious about steel, ever hear of Pittsburg?!?!?!? Do some research!! I will no longer comment on anything you have to say as it is all complete sh*t! *


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> I am going to take a different approach. Instead of choosing which is better of a country I am going to show why Canada NEEDS the US.
> 
> 1. Canada cannot afford to build a massive military to exert its power around the world because it doesn't have a big enough economic or population base. Therefore if something was to happen to Canada (Which is highly unlikely, but possible) the US would be one of the first people to be called for help.
> 
> ...


 its a balance , easy , we need america, america needs us, we would both be mega fucked without eachother, its like in elementary school america is the big bully and we are there anoying little side kick who deosnt say anything, but since most other kids dont perticularily care for either of us , we are best friends,

not sure exactly about the inaligy, thought it got the point across


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

micus said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to take a different approach. Instead of choosing which is better of a country I am going to show why Canada NEEDS the US.
> ...


Uhhh....Canada should leave the funny up to us. It's not that hard to find dumbass's and talk really fast. Hell, I live a hop skip and a jump away from Canada (which is cool, cuz I like going there) and do the same thing. In fact, I know I could do better at it than that guy did. Some of those are really stupid. Like the $5 woody....this one is the worst. Why the hell would we know about that. I bet you half of Canada doesn't even know what a Sakakawea is. I also think it is funny how this thread filled up pretty quick with angry Canadians trying to prove themselves (their country). Like a little brother saying to his older brother "C'mon! I can to ride a bike without training wheels!"

Oh yeah, just curious, how would we be fucked without Canada...not bashing, just wondering.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

:laugh: heh ive seen that a couple times, and its still funny..



> hey, on southpark, all canadians look like this...................


Heh... just like you think canadians live in igloos, right ?


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Memphis said:


>


 damn strait


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought those videos were funny


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

my man said canada's food tast like sh*t... what the hell is canadian food. what the hell is american food? Hot dogs???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Almost one half of the water used for hydroelectric power generation in the United States occurred in Washington, *Oregon*, and New York on the Niagara and St. Lawrence River Sytems


My electric rates have gone up since feeding power to our neighbors down south (California) using our Oregon water. And its been steadily going UP. I'm not thrilled that the multimillion $$$$'s homes using up the power for their elaborate home light show.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

americas is a democracy that doesnt have health care.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HOACH said:


> americas is a democracy that doesnt have health care.


 We are not a pure democracy by far. Yes we get to vote in the Presidential election, however its the electoral college that decides for the people who they want...not necessarily the people. The only thing people really have a say in is state elections and laws. IE: State governors and such.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> I am going to take a different approach. Instead of choosing which is better of a country I am going to show why Canada NEEDS the US.
> 
> 1. Canada cannot afford to build a massive military to exert its power around the world because it doesn't have a big enough economic or population base. Therefore if something was to happen to Canada (Which is highly unlikely, but possible) the US would be one of the first people to be called for help.
> 
> ...


 well for some reason the money your putting into your education isnt working cause canada is like 4 best educated country in the world, ahead of the us


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

the grinch said:


> my man said canada's food tast like sh*t... what the hell is canadian food. what the hell is american food? Hot dogs???


 prob tastes diff cause we dont put like 40% fat in our food, hmm maybe that explains why we dont have a 60% obease rate,


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

With the education argument....I know California has gone way down to the end of the list in education. With all the budget cuts that Arnold [governor] is taking...education is getting it pretty hard. Theyre firing lirbarians, career center techs [they take care of college visits/scholarships/etc]. They've gone as far as laying off teachers. So were pretty much in the hole there.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

micus said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to take a different approach. Instead of choosing which is better of a country I am going to show why Canada NEEDS the US.
> ...


 It seems to be working well for ya.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> my man said canada's food tast like sh*t... what the hell is canadian food. what the hell is american food? Hot dogs


I meant food in general, when I was in canada every resterant I ate at whether fast food or expensive 4 star was the worst food I ever had.



> prob tastes diff cause we dont put like 40% fat in our food, hmm maybe that explains why we dont have a 60% obease rate,


That may be why.

For the record I dont hate canada or canadians I just think they need to stop hating america and americans simply because our president decided top go to war with iraq. If this had been any other president america as well as the whole planet would be in a lot worse situation than it is now.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

the grinch said:


> what the hell is american food? Hot dogs???


 fast food,thats why 70% or something of america is overweight


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

anyways we are all the same,except we are run by different governing,USA a president,canada government

when i went to florida i was hoping to see some babes,but all i seen was old people,that were old folks from canada migrate in the winter :laugh:

oh yeah canada had something to do with the invention of hockey,probably the first to do it

it was said a few months ago that america invented it,but later studies suggests that the sport that was depicted in a picture from america said that it wasn't hockey being played


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> the grinch said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell is american food? Hot dogs???
> ...


 Pretty close, actually it is a little under 65%, Canada is 47%, which still isn't something to be proud of.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> QUOTE (the grinch @ May 16 2004, 03:25 PM)
> my man said canada's food tast like sh*t... what the hell is canadian food. what the hell is american food? Hot dogs???
> 
> prob tastes diff cause we dont put like 40% fat in our food, hmm maybe that explains why we dont have a 60% obease rate,










No america has an obease problem because instead of going outside and exercising we sit on our fat asses and type on the computer all........... nevermind.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I would like to say, Congradulations Canida for Reaching a Population of 1Million.

haha


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> I would like to say, Congradulations Canida for Reaching a Population of 1Million.
> 
> haha


 Canida? That is not a typing error...the "a" and the "I" are clear across the keyboard. Maybe our education system does need some help.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

> well for some reason the money your putting into your education isnt working cause canada is like 4 best educated country in the world, ahead of the us


Can you prove this cause everywhere I have looked the US is actually higher. Please prove your points with credible sources


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> nasty typhoon said:
> 
> 
> > the grinch said:
> ...


 Dude how do they go about figuring out who is overweight in any country? Cause out of all the people I know I think only like 20% are overweight TOPS. They must have some strict ass guidelines


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> asian_redtail_catfish said:
> 
> 
> > In any case, America is a far superior country than Canada. That is why the losers mock USA. Just look at what America contriubted to the world such as inventions, movies, music, etc. Canada does not contribute squat to the world. They don't even make automobiles.
> ...


 Who the heck is starting this thread making fun of Americans who do not know about Canada? A Canadian!! To tell you the truth, a majority of Americans do not care about Canada or want to know what is going on there. Americans have their own country to deal with. Is that funny to you? I would not make a thread about stupid Canadians and laugh my ass off as you are here.

Yea, wow, Canada is superior..I agree...Yeah right!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > nasty typhoon said:
> ...


 Chances are you are younger. Younger people tend to hang around and know other younger people. Younger people generally seem to be more fit than older people...ya dig?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Get back in your igloos and shut up, eh?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

airtorey15 said:


> i don't hate canada but this thread has made my dislike it more......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same for me..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> oh yeah,canada has never lost in a war that they've been in,the reason why the white house is white is cause canada rebels burnt it..then to cover up the burn marks america painted it white,and besides we supply half of N.america with hydro(quebec),wheat(alberta),metals(ontario) and it goes on so dont say we dont do sh*t
> 
> just cause we don't go fighting someone elses war doesn't mean we don't contribute nothing
> 
> our beer is more stronger too(not that it matters)


 You idiot!! I live in Pittsburgh (Steel City) so dont get me started! Also someone said America is hated by most of the world, that is because we are the most free country, and the most powerful..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I consider Canada my home away from home. I hate America. Canada is awesome.

/sarcasm to show how pointless and lame flame wars start from these threads and detract from the value of our site


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I was just joking ne ways..I like america and canada..but the united tates more..nicer here..atleast where I live..oo and btw, CANADA DIDNT INVENT BASKETBALL!! Basketball was invented in Springfield Massachusetts by Dr. James Naismith. He may have been canadian, but basketball was invented in the United States! Btw, under the direction of American phys-ed specialist Luther Halsey Gulick did Naismith invent basketball. So the fact is, basketball was invented in the united states, the inventor was canadian but that doesnt mean Canada invented basketball.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Americans invented the telephone, electricity, the internet. These are very important inventions to human kind. And an American is the creator of this site.

The entertainment and music industry in America excells most other countries. That is a fact. If you look at the most popular movies and music, it is from the USA. What is the best movie you have seen? It is a probably an American movie. What is the best music you heard of? It is an American singing it.

I did not insult any other country by saying this or calling anyone stupid. Just the facts.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> And an American is the creator of this site.


 That right there is reason enough!!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Americans invented the telephone, electricity, the internet. These are very important inventions to human kind. And an American is the creator of this site.
> 
> The entertainment and music industry in America excells most other countries. That is a fact. If you look at the most popular movies and music, it is from the USA. What is the best movie you have seen? It is a probably an American movie. What is the best music you heard of? It is an American singing it.
> 
> I did not insult any other country by saying this or calling anyone stupid. Just the facts.


 yah thats cause in som eplaces in canada u could throw a rock inot the states, your culture is basically our ulture except for a few things, we watch wut u guys watch on t.v. we se alot of the same comercials , and yes alot of the movies are american . BUT most are made in canada , ex. romeo must die with jet lee was filmed entirely in vancouver, this is pretty stupid , it sometimes seems like its the same country except for the flags, ohh and your dickhead president.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

micus said:


> asian_redtail_catfish said:
> 
> 
> > Americans invented the telephone, electricity, the internet. These are very important inventions to human kind. And an American is the creator of this site.
> ...


Wow, this is news to me. Most American movies are made in Canada and by Candian directors and producers? No, Hollywood, no Columbia pictures, Warner Brothers which are American. Geez, you are really showing your intelligence here. Yea, right!! I belive you. All of the movies I see are Candian made...Wow, Canada is such a great country...You think I beleive you..hahaha. You are talking nonsense...Anyway, I am bailing out of this thread. Canada makes the movies and American does not...Hey whatever...Brad Pitt, Ben Afflick, George Cloony, Angelie Jolie, are from Canada...NOT!!!!They are American..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Like I said in the other thread...

The argument between America and Canada is getting old.

We're all human...we live and we die...end of story.

Please no flaming the Americans nor the Canadians furthermore in this thread.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Canada has great singers too, like Celine Dion. She may not be that pretty but she is one damn good singer! I like Canada and the United States...like someone else said there the same country just a different flag and DICKHEAD president!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

You also forgot about the other things america contributes to the world, War


> we have never started a war with another country without the intention of makeing the future of the world more peacefull.


Hatred,


> At least were alowed to hate.


shitty ass beer!


> kinda hipacritacal coming from a country that has the worst f*cking food I have ever tasted in my life.


you where doing so well until you made this stupid comment, you sound like bush "we need to fight for peace" its noth most idiotic approach ever..

i think america should start building settlements in canada like the jews do in palastine, we could just call canada the north bank and then we could drive through your cities with tanks and have helicopter missle strikes against your president that tries to make our president look stupid (not very hard) by pronouncing his name in a way that has no resemblece to the way it is spelled..

(this post is laden with sarcasim incase you didnt notice, ok eh)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jesus guys, don't y'all have some *real* issues, issues that matter, to get all pissed off about???









Maybe this can help: www.order_a_thickerskin_on-line.com (and for you Canadians: www.order_a_thickerskin_on-line.ca)


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

what a piece of crap, we all live on the same rock. get over the b.s.

anyway, my dad can fart louder than any of your canadian dads, wanna fight about that? HMMMM?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Its threads like this that ruin the Piranha-Fury experience.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Bush is declaring today a Jihad against this thread.

When asked why he was doing so, he replied, "This thread has more flame than the Village People."


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Michael Jackson....


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

I've travelled coast to coast in both Canada and the US. No doubt about it, both

countries are beautiful and have friendly people. Both countries also harbor idiots who

should be shot.

I'm just glad I AM CANADIAN. No other place like Canada. Oh, and our beer is far

superior.


----------

